# New Home Theater Forums



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

I like all of thenew sub-forums. Nice work guys This will make it alot easier to find some topics that have been scattered among a couple different sub-forums before. Now they have a home!!


----------



## davemayo (Nov 17, 2005)

I don't yet see the option to hide some of the new subforms under the Options listing. I suppose it will be there eventually.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Thanks. We will be making an official announcement later today after we tidy things up.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Nice breakdown, Chris! :bowdown: :righton::goodjob:This should end a lot of confusion and duplicate threads over the long term. :hurah:


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I have placed an announcement on the home page. We are currently moving threads from other forums into the new Home Theater forums as we find them. Eventually we plan to expand them further depending on traffic. Enjoy the new forums!


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

Great addition. Thanks


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

I recall similar sub-forums were shut down or minimized when this board was bought by AVSForum so the bulk of that traffic could be directed there leaving DBSTalk to specialize on satellite topics. I also recall (but couldn't find in an earlier search) that the flip side of that was that AVSForum was to have been directing satellite traffic here. Given the number of times the parent board has been cited as the source of Dish Network information that hasn't appeared here, I'm not sure that is happening.

It's good for us to have Home Theater Forums as it is closely related to our core topic, and often the discussion will appropriately lead to a referral to AVSForum for more details. Discussion of satellite operator services and business practices has little to do with A/V equipment and should be referred here.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

Doesn't avsforum have all of those subjects covered in great detail? I guess I really don't understand adding the same subject matter when the parent forum already has them well covered.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Speaking only for myself... and I do sign onto AVSForums as well... there are a lot of folks here who are not AVSForums members.

There are topics that come up in both places, but the degree of detail varies... and some are perhaps more on-topic here. I like the new forums to encourage additional conversation on topics related to the DBS stuff already covered here.

I also agree that I have not seen as many referrals from AVSForums to DBSTalk as I have seen referrals the other way around.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

I like more forums. IF there is more detail at AVS, I am sure someone can always post a lnk still.


One thing I would suggest is a little bit if a tuneup on the coverage of the Tech Talk -Gadgets, Gizmos and Technology forum and how it relates or breaks with the new Equipment forum. In fact, right now both of the descriptions have "Remotes" in them.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

BobaBird said:


> I recall similar sub-forums were shut down or minimized when this board was bought by AVSForum so the bulk of that traffic could be directed there leaving DBSTalk to specialize on satellite topics. I also recall (but couldn't find in an earlier search) that the flip side of that was that AVSForum was to have been directing satellite traffic here. Given the number of times the parent board has been cited as the source of Dish Network information that hasn't appeared here, I'm not sure that is happening.
> 
> It's good for us to have Home Theater Forums as it is closely related to our core topic, and often the discussion will appropriately lead to a referral to AVSForum for more details. Discussion of satellite operator services and business practices has little to do with A/V equipment and should be referred here.





raott said:


> Doesn't avsforum have all of those subjects covered in great detail? I guess I really don't understand adding the same subject matter when the parent forum already has them well covered.


Basically AVS is very large and some users don't feel comfortable posting over there and prefer a "small town" atmosphere which is what we provide. This is the one of the reasons why we added the forums along with the fact that more and more home theater related questions are popping up here on DBSTalk. Also keep in mind that even though AVS and DBSTalk are owned by the same company, both sites should be considered independent of each other. Sure, we are under the same guidance but we have slightly different rules and day-to-day operations.



Stewart Vernon said:


> I also agree that I have not seen as many referrals from AVSForums to DBSTalk as I have seen referrals the other way around.


There was a referral link to DBSTalk over a AVS but it was removed since basically it was no longer needed.



Lee L said:


> In fact, right now both of the descriptions have "Remotes" in them.


Removed.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

dave29 said:


> I like all of thenew sub-forums. Nice work guys This will make it alot easier to find some topics that have been scattered among a couple different sub-forums before. Now they have a home!!


I agree, nice work, I've been waiting for one stop shopping, DBS and A/V all on one BBS (showing my age).


----------



## kfcrosby (Dec 17, 2006)

Great addition Chris !

Thanks


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Nice addition guys. I'll try to visit them. AVS can definately feel overwhelming to newbies and even at times to myself even though I've been going there for 10 years. It is very in depth which can be good and bad. My AVS visits have dropped off a lot in recent years although have picked up again since I got a new TV.

Also funny how all of a sudden today Satguys feels the need to "one up" DBSTalk and remind everyone about their own home theater forums on their front page. Priceless.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

davemayo said:


> I don't yet see the option to hide some of the new subforms under the Options listing. I suppose it will be there eventually.


Chris,
Are you going to be adding these new forums to the "HIDE" option as I really don't want to see them listed every time I list "NEW" posts.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

n0qcu said:


> Chris,
> Are you going to be adding these new forums to the "HIDE" option as I really don't want to see them listed every time I list "NEW" posts.


Eventually. I need to figure out the issue first.

EDIT: LOL! It was actually an easy fix. Should be working now.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

With the changes, I personally think "The Movies" should be moved from 'Home Theater' to "Special Interest".


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

> *Chris said:* Eventually. I need to figure out the issue first.
> 
> EDIT: LOL! It was actually an easy fix. Should be working now.


I don't think I've ever seen (heard) Chris LOL!


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

fluffybear said:


> With the changes, I personally think "The Movies" should be moved from 'Home Theater' to "Special Interest".


That was considered but it needs to be close to the Blu-Ray hardware forum since Blu-Ray is discussed in the movie forum.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

Chris Blount said:


> Eventually. I need to figure out the issue first.
> 
> EDIT: LOL! It was actually an easy fix. Should be working now.


Thanks, your efforts are appreciated.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

There was obviously a lot of work that went into this.

You guys had to figure out what to category all the threads fall into and move them into the correct new forum.

As always, very good work. 

Thanks

Mike


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Chris Blount said:


> That was considered but it needs to be close to the Blu-Ray hardware forum since Blu-Ray is discussed in the movie forum.


Could always create a DVD/Blu-Ray forum.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

fluffybear said:


> Could always create a DVD/Blu-Ray forum.


Yes but then that would limit the discussion to home video. "The Movies" is an all encompassing title where theatrical and home video can be discussed.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

MicroBeta said:


> There was obviously a lot of work that went into this.
> 
> You guys had to figure out what to category all the threads fall into and move them into the correct new forum.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mike. Just a note to all. This was a joint effort. After deciding to add the Home Theater forums, the entire staff stepped up to the plate and did what was necessary to help make this happen. Many thanks to the DBSTalk team!

Stay tuned, more expansion is coming soon (maybe today) .


----------

